# source for non-pressure treated 4x4 posts



## maddawg308

Have to build some indoor furniture and a couple lofts, for the neighbors kids for when they go off to college later this year. I have found it impossible to locate non-pressure treated 4×4 posts for the projects, and they are needed. And pressure treated would look stupid next to the rest of the lumber, which is regular pine. Probably smell bad too, if used indoors.

Anyone know of a distributor that stocks plain pine non-PT wood in 4×4 dimensional size?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

I've been thinking about the same thing, recently. I intend to find some cheap, clear 2x material from one of the big box stores, rip to width and laminate them. Would that serve your purpose?


----------



## maddawg308

I'd prefer it be solid, otherwise I'd just use 2×4s and screw them together, but that would look like crap and probably won't be as strong.


----------



## JayT

Check around at some contractor lumber yards (not Home Depot or Lowes) and see if they can order you something. We routinely order in Doug Fir beams in a variety of sizes for customers. Depending on how you are finishing, it could look OK with the pine.


----------



## intelligen

I haven't seen non-PT 4×4s anywhere locally. If appearance matters, use glue instead of screws. My dining room table has laminated legs like what Billy suggested, and it looks fine to me but I admit it would look nicer if it were solid. If you don't want to see the laminations you could miter 4 sides of each leg together. This way the joints will be hidden in the corners. The middle of each leg might be hollow depending on how you cut the parts, but they'll still be strong. Also, if you start with a single wide board for each leg, you can cut adjacent sides of the leg out of the same board to make the grain wrap nicely around the corners. For example, you could rip 2×8 down the middle then resaw the resulting 2×4s and wrap the grain almost perfectly around 3 of the 4 mitered corners.


----------



## gfadvm

Don't know if you have a sawmill near you but they can cut your 4×4s from any type of lumber. That said, if you joint and glue a pair of 2×4s, you will be hard pressed to tell it's not a solid 4×4.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What Andy said or try a small town lumberyard. Mine was gonna order 6×6 for me from their supplier, but I found a sawmill that cut them. They were gonna get the supplier to send some before they were treated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look on craigslist under materials for sale.


----------



## richardwootton

My Lowes used to carry untreated 4×4 doug fir posts, but they weren't with the rest of the construction lumber. The were close to the outdoor fencing type materials.


----------



## cebfish

lowes in west virginia always in stock


----------



## WDHLT15

Dawg,

You are too far from me, but I cut and dry a few. Takes a good long time to dry a 4×4.


----------



## fuigb

Bought some at Home Depot in Flint MI ten years ago. Haven't needed any since so I don't know if they're still there. Look around the fencing and outdoor material. Or, why not make some by laminating 2×4s.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

OPTION 1: My first choice would be a local lumber yard. They can order them for you from their distributors. I've always been successful going that route.

OPTION 2: If you have a Menards in your area, they do carry some nice douglas fir 4×4s in various lengths.

OPTION 3: You could do a lamination of two 2×6s, then trim them down to square stock.

OPTION 4: Have you thought about using cedar 4×4s? The cedar might complement the look of the pine used in the other parts. Cedar 4×4s are normally available in the lumber or garden departments of the big box stores. They are normally used in cedar fences or deck railing posts, so they are fairly easy to find.

Hope this helps. Good luck in finding your stock.

Cheers!


----------



## stevepeterson

The last time I recall seeing any at the big boxes, they were all from the center of the log. They included the pith and would crack as they dried. I believe that the most common would be in the redwood or cedar deck area it that would work for you.


----------



## gfadvm

Stay away from those with the pith. They will not only split, but will twist and warp BAD.


----------



## RHolcomb

I bought a Kiln Dried non PT Douglas Fir 4X4 at Home Depot this past September. I found it in the wood fencing area. Here is a link to what I bought. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Mendocino-4-in-x-4-in-x-8-ft-2-Better-Kiln-Dry-Doug-Fir-Lumber-16714/205329065


----------



## CudaDude

Rob beat me to it. Just last night I was in HD and they had Douglas Fir 4×4.


----------



## bondogaposis

My Lowes has 4x4 DF= in untreated, green.


----------



## maddawg308

Mission accomplished! Found a Lowe's a ways away from me (but not too far away) that regularly carries 4×4 untreated douglas fir posts, for interior use, for under $10 each. The more local stores to me do not carry it, so I think I'll just calculate how many I need, and take a drive tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

